# Tiger Woods!



## ablair (Dec 12, 2009)

I personally am a very big golfer, these days shooting around 80. im still thirteen so im getting better. Does anyone else here golf? 

Anyways, this whole tiger thing has really upset me, i own a lot of nike, and personally thinking of burning my tiger woods hat. I am, WAS a big fan, and this whole thing is really upsetting to me. especially with his two kids, what are all the kids at his learning center (which i have personally been to and watched him do a demonstration there) supposed to do, are they supposed to look up, some jerk who doesn't care about his family. Tiger, i have lost all respect for you. How does everyone else feel on this matter?


----------



## Grizz (Dec 12, 2009)

I was a fan of Golf way before Tiger was on the Mike Douglas show. I will be a fan long after Tiger retires for good (if I'm alive then). I am a fan of Golf. I like watching Tiger play. But then, I like watching most professionals play. I like meeting them when given the chance. I've met many over the years, I've never asked for an autograph, but if I can, I'll shake their hand (that last longer). 



If I'm a fan of a player, I'm a fan of ALL players, not just one or two.
  Golf continued to forge into the future when Bobby Jones, Byron Nelson, Ben Hogan, Arnold Palmer and Jack Nicklaus retired. Golf will go on with or without Tiger. As much as I hate cliches`(sp?), 'The game is bigger than just one person.'


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 12, 2009)

ablair said:


> I personally am a very big golfer, these days shooting around 80. im still thirteen so im getting better. Does anyone else here golf?
> 
> Anyways, this whole tiger thing has really upset me, i own a lot of nike, and personally thinking of burning my tiger woods hat. I am, WAS a big fan, and this whole thing is really upsetting to me. especially with his two kids, what are all the kids at his learning center (which i have personally been to and watched him do a demonstration there) supposed to do, are they supposed to look up, some jerk who doesn't care about his family. Tiger, i have lost all respect for you. How does everyone else feel on this matter?


 
When you get older, you will understand relationships. People change, people make mistakes. Hopefully, they learn from them as well. Do not jump to conclusions. You do not know what is going on in his household. The details of what really happened, we may never know, and I hope we never do. His life is exactly that, HIS.  Do not judge him.


----------



## sptfr43 (Dec 12, 2009)

nicely put Jason


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2009)

Be careful just how much you believe about what the news says about anyone. Even the good stuff. For many years the news has portrayed Tiger as a flawless person, Nobody ever is. Now they have nothing but bad to say about him. That is also not true. The truth is we have no idea what the real story is and there is always two sides to any story. Tiger is nothing more than a person that lives most of his life under the harsh eye of the public. He is still a great golfer and has kept the game alive for many people. He has done many great things, He has made many mistakes. He will most likely continue to do both in the future.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 12, 2009)

We only know what the media wants us to know. now that said, let us not forget that as great of a golfer he is, he is still human and humans make mistakes, we all can learn from this. Can you imagine the temptations that he must be faced with ever day because of who he is and how much money he has. This mistake of his should only be between him and his family and GOD, not put out in public as it has been. Just my thoughts........................


----------



## jeffnreno (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't feel sorry for Tiger - he is the one that made mistakes in his relationship.   But that being said none of us know anything about his relationship with his wife other than what the media has portrayed.    I think we must look at the big picture as to what he has brought to golf and the number of young talented golfers that now play golf because they have watched him and other guys like him.    My hope is that he will learn from his transgressions and move on to become a better man.   My other hope is that the media will let him and his family alone so they can work through things.   Well more chances for the 1st hope to come true than the 2nd.


----------



## snowman56 (Dec 12, 2009)

The media only tell's what they can sell.Bad stuff sell's .


----------



## TomW (Dec 12, 2009)

Tiger Who?

Tom


----------



## Seer (Dec 12, 2009)

Nobody is perfect if he was not in the public eye know one would care what he did but since he is the public thinks they own him and he and other celebs have to be the litlle Miss or Mr Perfect, not going to happen.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 12, 2009)

If w take what was reported and that Erin told him its Golf or her, then he is a fool.

His statement that he is responsible for the failure of the family is wrong, yes he cheated, BUT 99.9% of the time there is a reason for that. (the other .1% are complete sex addicts and that is a different story) 

A man doesn't wake up one day and say to himself.. "Lets see, beautiful day, job going great, home life is amazing, couldn't ask for anything, wife is the best, no issues at all, what am i going to do today, OH I know, have an affair"

There are three sides to every story, His side, Her side and the Truth.

Now as for taking a break from golf, now if he came to that decision completely on his own then fine, but I doubt he did, if we believe the reports, that Erin told him I will stay for the sake of the kids and its me or golf, then he is an fool. Saying she will stay for the sake of the means she doesn't love him anymore, and to make him give up his career is fool hardy and controlling, (see reasons men cheat above)

I don't care if he plays or not, golf will continue, BUT that is his life, that is what he does and he does it like few have before him. His game suffered when he first meet Erin and was married and only in the last few years has it really came back. 

His personal life is no concern of mine, nor should it be of anyone Else's except his kids and wife. What he does and why, who cares, As a nation we shouldn't give a rats ass, we didn't care about Clinton and that was the leader of the free nation, so who cares about tiger..

I say this to tiger, Fix your head, figure out where your priorities are at and if you golf again Good, the sport will lose a little something without you, if not, thanks for the show, for setting the bar higher for those that come after you and good luck in your next journey.

jmo


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 12, 2009)

Personally I think it's hilarious that his wife beat him up. Guess we know who wears the pants in that family.

That being said, nothing surprises me anymore. Of course, there are no celebrities, sports stars, or musicians that I look up to. They all do stupid stuff like this and then crave the media attention.

All of this really should have been kept out of the media since it is his business. But he had to tell all and now has to deal with the consequences.

I would suggest that young people growing up today stop looking at any of these people as heroes because they are all going to let you down. Find someone locally in your life that can be your hero and stick with that person.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 12, 2009)

Nicely said, DennisM.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Dec 12, 2009)

Let see.  He made a vow to be faithful to his wife.  If even half of what the media says is true he broke the vow.  Doesn't matter what the "reason", we can all rationalize our actions, still doesn't make them right.  Nuff said.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 12, 2009)

dalemcginnis said:


> Let see. He made a vow to be faithful to his wife. If even half of what the media says is true he broke the vow. Doesn't matter what the "reason", we can all rationalize our actions, still doesn't make them right. Nuff said.


 

Never said it was right, just that it takes two..

Also let he that is without..........


----------



## wolftat (Dec 12, 2009)

Last time I played golf I scored a 52......I decided that was way too much work and didn't go to the second hole. But at least my wife isn't beating me with a golf club.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 12, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Last time I played golf I scored a 52......I decided that was way too much work and didn't go to the second hole. But at least my wife isn't beating me with a golf club.


 Funny , that's just funny . :biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Dec 12, 2009)

DennisM said:


> Never said it was right, just that it takes two..
> 
> Also let he that is without..........



Sometimes it does take two. But Sometimes only ONE is wrong. And, Sometimes the one in the wrong must have an innocent co-partner to blame. 

My counsellor friends and I discuss this often!


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 12, 2009)

Schadenfreude at it's finest.


----------



## Billman (Dec 12, 2009)

TomW said:


> Tiger Who?
> 
> Tom


Exactly! Unless we are talking about a pen for him, I couldn't really give a crap-ola.

Threads like this, leave me shaking my head at this site. It has nothing what so ever to do with pens, pencils, or any type of writing instrument. Nothing to do with actually meeting this person or his spouse face to face. If I wanted to read about golf, I'd go to a golf site. If I wanted to discuss the nuances of relationships, I'd go to a site that deals with those kind of issues.

What is the relevance?


----------



## penmanship (Dec 12, 2009)

TomW said:


> Tiger Who?
> 
> Tom


 

ditto !  :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2009)

Bill, What is the relevance to penturning of people that are going in for surgery or recovering from same? are trying to decide on a new vehicle? need advice on home appliance or other repair? The fact is this site is far more than just pens. there are groups that are not that way though and other descussion is actually discouraged. If my memory serves me well this site was the answer to them. 
As for relavence to penturnign of this topic. Hint, it isn't. nobody but you seem to have that requirment for a topic of conversation either.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 12, 2009)

Billman said:


> Exactly! Unless we are talking about a pen for him, I couldn't really give a crap-ola.
> 
> Threads like this, leave me shaking my head at this site. It has nothing what so ever to do with pens, pencils, or any type of writing instrument. Nothing to do with actually meeting this person or his spouse face to face. If I wanted to read about golf, I'd go to a golf site. If I wanted to discuss the nuances of relationships, I'd go to a site that deals with those kind of issues.
> 
> What is the relevance?






Hey Bill, 
How is life treating you? Good I hope. Just wanted to pass this little tidbit of info along that I happened to stumble across - an excellent stress release tool. In the top right hand corner, just below your name, is a button called "Log Out". If this thread is not to your liking, that is the perfect escape key. It only takes one click as compared to the __??___ keystrokes to write all that other awesome stuff. 
Have a great day.....let me know if I can help in any other way. 
Cheers


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 12, 2009)

Relevance?

Is turning a pen relevant?
Is talking to a youngster relevant?

Let's see, which one could influence the future more?
Suppose the young man who asks you a question COULD BE the next Bill Gates, if he is directed properly?  Would that be relevant?

Casual conversation gets pretty irrelevant around here.  Let's ENCOURAGE the younger generation to express themselves!  If Anthony can feel comfortable here, let's help as much as we are able.  

Now, to the question:  Anthony, Tiger Woods is human.  Incredibly talented, very well paid and very attractive to women.  As the old saying goes, Don't judge him until you walk a mile in his shoes.

If you are shooting 80 at age 13, you MAY walk in those shoes someday.  Aspire to inspire.  BE a better man than the Tiger you currently perceive.  But try not to condemn him, since we really don't KNOW what he did.  The women being interviewed want to be "stars" too.  So, the better the story, the bigger the TV show that will want them.  Seldom is truth required.

You can only make decisions for ONE person in life -- yourself.  Make the BEST choices you can.   
Then every morning when you shave (yeah, you WILL have to do this), evaluate the guy that looks back at you.  THAT will make you the best YOU can be.

Let everyone else take care of themselves.  You can affect their behavior, but you CANNOT change their character.  Sometimes you will be disappointed.

Heck, I respected OJ Simpson for MANY years.  But, I never KNEW him. 

"Be the best you can be" does NOT only apply to sports!!

Good luck and thanks for reading.


----------



## Billman (Dec 12, 2009)

Daniel, that is rather easily answered.  When someone posts about surgery or recovery from something, it is an attempt to garner emotional *support* from a group of peers who they have established a relationship with. I challenge you to find any instance of someone polarizing someone else because they want some support for a personal health issue.  And while it's not my way to personally do things, I do completely understand why others would and do come here for support, and I have no problem with that.

The same holds basically true in my mind when asking for advice about vehicles or home repair. Those type of "casual conversation" threads are meant to help others who are seeking addition knowledge. 

The problem I have with these type of posts (and one's where people start spouting politics) is they do nothing but serve to divide. The OP's post speaks for itself, and yet in post #3 Jason tells the OP they don't understand relationships (if someone told me that, it would be fight ON). How is that helpful? And while your post in #5 was very pragmatic, insightful, and I appreciated it, didn't really seem to register with anyone else (although Ed seems to get it too).

When you say "nobody but you", does that mean you have currently surveyed the entire IAP membership to see where they fall? Perhaps I am the only one willing to speak up about it.

bobleibo, so you are telling me in a highly condescending way that you'd like me to log out and not return? Nice. I believe you are proving my point for me.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 12, 2009)

Bill when you goto a pen turning meeting do you only talk about pens? If someone mentions a new restaurant they found do you walk away and mumble why do i talk to them here! 

I doubt it. The site is about penturners, who also have other instrests in life as well. It is a gathering place for like minded people to exchange infomation, usually this is about pens, but often times its not. Hence the casual converstation forum. 

Bottom line is you had to click on the thread to respond to it, therefor you by yourself choose to read it, you didnt have to..

If you want a site about 100% pens and want to moderate the threads to ensure strick adherence to that policy you are more then welcome to start one, I would bet dollars to paso's that you would have a very very small membership..


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 12, 2009)

ablair said:


> ...this whole tiger thing has really upset me, i own a lot of nike, and personally thinking of burning my tiger woods hat. I am, WAS a big fan, and this whole thing is really upsetting to me... How does everyone else feel on this matter?


 
Here's my take on it Anthony.
I may respect and even admire someone for their singular special talent (e.g., golfing ability, acting ability, singing ability, home-run swing, etc.) but I'm not going to worship them, treat them as a hero, and/or modify my behavior based on what they say or do -- outside of perhaps listening to their advice on their specific area of expertise.

If you bought Nike because TW used Nike, you did exactly what he and his sponsors hoped and *NEEDED*.
Make no mistake: He does this for the money and when you worship him and buy his sponsor's products because he endorsed it, you drank the koolaid. :wink:
The athletes and entertainers folks pay so much attention to do it for the money. They require your hero-worship for their success.
Human beings are fallible; they will always disappoint you if you build them up enough in your mind.
I'm totally in favor of folks becoming successful and making it rich, but I'm not going to treat them as my hero because they're fast, shoot a low golf score, sing and/or act well and the like.
If you want a hero, look at the men and women who sacrifice everything to protect the freedom and liberty we enjoy in our daily lives; look at the men and women who rush into burning buildings to save a total stranger; look at the individual who skips their thanksgiving meal to work a soup line feeding the homeless.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 12, 2009)

Billman said:


> Daniel, that is rather easily answered.  When someone posts about surgery or recovery from something, it is an attempt to garner emotional *support* from a group of peers who they have established a relationship with. I challenge you to find any instance of someone polarizing someone else because they want some support for a personal health issue.  And while it's not my way to personally do things, I do completely understand why others would and do come here for support, and I have no problem with that.
> 
> The same holds basically true in my mind when asking for advice about vehicles or home repair. Those type of "casual conversation" threads are meant to help others who are seeking addition knowledge.
> 
> ...



Hey Bill.....great to hear from you again. It's been sooooooo long. I'm not suggesting that you log off in the least, just suggesting that if this thread is that bothersome to you, there is a simple way out. There are (10) buttons on the top of this page that will take you to another topic without logging off and only require (1) click of your mouse and would leave you more time to turn pens. Yea! 
Highly condescending....never. Tongue-in-cheek, sarcastic...maybe. But I would never look down upon you the way that you have upon this young man who posted this to begin with. I'm jealous of him...he lives in Santa Barbara and he shoots in the 80's. That is awesome! In my next life, I want to be him! 
Lots of people think many of these topics are irrelevent, but instead of "speaking up" as you mention, they simply move on to the next one. I saw one the other day about electrical wiring that gave me an idea that saved me the cost of calling an electrician.  I'm just curious why you're burning so many calories worrying about it. I guess it is all based on what makes you happy. 
Cheers!


----------



## Billman (Dec 12, 2009)

Dennis, due to my location and a couple of other factors, I have not attended a pen turning meeting. So it is not something I could honestly comment on. As to your restaurant analogy, if that "someone" insists on telling me that they think Taco Bell is the best restaurant ever, I just might go away thinking what you suggested.

And yes I clicked on the "Tiger Woods" thread, but with that kind of title, how am I to know if it's going to be thread like it was, or something else like "I made him a pen, or a custom tee, or met him, or I saw the accident site or his car, or know his wife, or been on his property... etc".

Did I say I want the elimination of all non-pen turning threads? No I didn't. If you go back and read, you'll see it is about others unwittingly creating divisions.  And it's not just this particular thread, there have been others of late.


----------



## Billman (Dec 12, 2009)

Gary, excellent post! especially the last paragraph.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 12, 2009)

Billman said:


> Dennis, due to my location and a couple of other factors, I have not attended a pen turning meeting. So it is not something I could honestly comment on. As to your restaurant analogy, if that "someone" insists on telling me that they think Taco Bell is the best restaurant ever, I just might go away thinking what you suggested.
> 
> And yes I clicked on the "Tiger Woods" thread, but with that kind of title, how am I to know if it's going to be thread like it was, or something else like "I made him a pen, or a custom tee, or met him, or I saw the accident site or his car, or know his wife, or been on his property... etc".
> 
> Did I say I want the elimination of all non-pen turning threads? No I didn't. If you go back and read, you'll see it is about others unwittingly creating divisions. And it's not just this particular thread, there have been others of late.


 
Understand, but no one can create what you allow to happen. 

But now in thinking we have essentially done that in which we are debating ourselves. So lets leave this discussion for another separate thread.


----------



## ablair (Dec 12, 2009)

Billman said:


> Dennis, due to my location and a couple of other factors, I have not attended a pen turning meeting. So it is not something I could honestly comment on. As to your restaurant analogy, if that "someone" insists on telling me that they think Taco Bell is the best restaurant ever, I just might go away thinking what you suggested.
> 
> And yes I clicked on the "Tiger Woods" thread, but with that kind of title, how am I to know if it's going to be thread like it was, or something else like "I made him a pen, or a custom tee, or met him, or I saw the accident site or his car, or know his wife, or been on his property... etc".
> 
> Did I say I want the elimination of all non-pen turning threads? No I didn't. If you go back and read, you'll see it is about others unwittingly creating divisions.  And it's not just this particular thread, there have been others of late.



Sorry, if i have been creating "divisions" im new,and just wanted to see what people thought, get a little more info, and opinions, i am very sorry:frown:


----------



## Billman (Dec 12, 2009)

bobleibo, who says I look down on the original poster? I did not say that. My post was actually about how a moral discussion devolves into divisions.  And while we have some on here who have offered a very practical point of view to the OP (Daniel, Ed, Gary), others haven't.

So tell me this, the thread where you got your good advice, was it divisive or polarizing? Or offered a subjective moral opinion?

Why am I burning calories over this?  Because I have seen bigger and better sites than this (non-pen turning) turn into cess pools by not getting a handle on it, and I would prefer to see it NOT happen here.


----------



## Billman (Dec 12, 2009)

ablair, no need to be sorry.  And please don't let my little back and forth dissuade you from posting other things.  This is something that has been bothering me for a bit, and it just happen to manifest itself in your thread, my apologies to *you* for that.

I think I will take Dennis' advice and leave this discussion for a separate thread.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 12, 2009)

ablair said:


> Sorry, if i have been creating "divisions" im new,and just wanted to see what people thought, get a little more info, and opinions, i am very sorry:frown:


 
Do not be sorry at all.  Your post is more than appropriate in the casual conversation forum.  If it was not, I would have deleted it already!:biggrin:

Billman,

There is a feature we installed that you may not be aware of.  If you go into your profile, you have the option to exclude certain forums.  I would suggest that you go in there and exclude the CASUAL CONVERSTION forum.  To get there, click on the user CP button at the top of the page.  Under settings and options, select edit options.  Then scroll to the bottom and under misc. options you will find the ability to exclude forms from view when you click on the new posts button.  Problem solved!

The Casual Conversation section is a very important part of any community and helps us all get to know each other better and to feel ike home.  We are all supposed to be "freinds" here and friends discuss all sorts of different things.  As long as the posts stay within the Acceptable Use Policy and the Terms of Service, they will not be edited or disallowed in any way.

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 12, 2009)

Anthony,

I have been here longer than most (NOT all)!!
(edit in: I say this, because I have seen DOZENS of threads take a "strange turn", but there have been no physical injuries on any!!)

YOU can start any thread you like-- there is no way to know which ones will "trip somebody's trigger" or go WAY off the subject.  Where the thread GOES is not the responsibility of the person initiating the topic.  

Back to individual responsibility:  YOU cannot change the way WE act.  Each of us is responsible for our OWN actions and statements.

Your question was not political or religious (this is restricted by the terms of service of the IAP).  

Now, the "divisive" conversation is NOT a bad thing.  One of the ways this community has developed is each of us showing MORE of our personalities than some other fora might allow.  This has allowed me to CHOOSE my friends, over time it will allow YOU to choose yours.

But everybody has a right to their opinion.  Respect that right.  Disagree aggressively if you like, but attack ideas, not people and all will be well. (As, you notice, each of the posts above does)

This will also serve you well should you ever choose debate as your "field of endeavor".

At 13, who knows, you may be a budding Clarence Darrow!!
Which is not meant to interfere with your professional golfing career.  Boy, are YOU gonna be busy!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 12, 2009)

ablair,
I think that you have no need to apologize for your post.  You absolutely posted it in the correct forum.  That is why it is titled "Casual Conversation".  I think that it is sad that Tiger Woods lost his way in relation to his family, both his wife and his children.  Sometimes when someone, like Tiger, is in the spotlight the pressure becomes more then they can cope with at the time.  He is still a great golfer and now he needs the support of people so that he can focus on working to heal his family and himself.  He has a problem that he has now recognized, he is keeping it private, as  much as possible, he has decided to leave golfing to work on it.  It will take time, but he is only human and we have all made mistakes that we regret.  It takes a big man to admits his errors and do whatever is necessary to work on correcting them.  Hopefully he and his family will have supportive friends and counselors to help them through this difficult time.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2009)

ablair, there is absolutely no need to apologize. Although it is a bit contentious. Bill actually has a valid issue. In fact it is a bit of a mistake to jump on Bill at all. In a way this group says hey come on in and feel comfortable, tells us what you really think you are amoung friends. then when one person steps two or three steps to far off the beaten path he gets a bit dinked for it. In truth Bill does have a valid issue and this topic provided a place to bring it up. It is actually completely seperate from your comment about Tiger.
At the very least you caused nothing. You actually posted a comment that got some very good and well rounded replies to it. I see many things mentioned in the posts that I had thought of but had not added to my comment. For me the issue with Tiger is this. I never expect anyone to be perfect even if they are famous. and I also choose forgivness over Judgment. I do not feel that Tiger is getting forgivness from the public and I do not think he will. the public wants to here a story and they do not care if the story is true or not and in truth they really do not care about Tiger at all. That still means He let down a lot of people and the expectations of even more. But who is really wrong when it came to those expectations? Tiger for not living up to them? or the people for having them in the first place? I don't remember anyone ever asking Tiger if we should think he is such a great person. Do you? 
And then as Bill points out. Does it really even matter? should an entire group of people get all worked up and bent about something that really does not even effect us? Maybe we should all spend the time talking with our husbands, Wives or children and maybe we will avoid a thing or two that Tiger is going through right now. or maybe the time would even be better spent talking about shps and pens and incouraging each other rather than running down someone else. Sort of consider where you spend your time, your budget does have a limit. 
As for me I have, my time on this topic is not for the benefit of Tiger or anone else really . It is for you. a young person that has chosen to be a part of our group and by the nature of your post sought some sort of understanding. I offer my understanding and it is up to you to agree or disagree. either is fine with me as long as you are able to come to some better understanding with your issue with Tiger. It matters to you, and that matters to me.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 12, 2009)

TomW said:


> Tiger Who?
> 
> Tom


 

Tiger is called Cheetah now !


----------



## les-smith (Dec 12, 2009)

A friend of mine posted this on Facebook:

"Tiger Wood has proved to the world that the only truly rich people in the world are the Husbands who are faithful to thier wifes. TW is a poor man. As Jim Gilbert once sang, "I would rather be a doorman, in the household of the lord, than to be a weathy poor man, who sold his soul and bought the world."

I believe Tiger has had his priorities in the wrong place for quite a while now. 

If he’s sincere in his apologies, specially to his family, then I’m pretty sure he would trade some of that talent and money to have them back again as they first intended when they said their vows. 

The lesson is: There are consequences to your actions, Tiger’s learning that now.


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 12, 2009)

It's easy for anyone to sit on the sidelines and judge the actions of others. I really don't think he is any different than a lot of others in a lot of walks of life, he just happens to live his life under a microscope. I'm not so sure I'd enjoy that even with all the moeny that comes along with it.


----------



## les-smith (Dec 12, 2009)

bobleibo said:


> I really don't think he is any different than a lot of others in a lot of walks of life.........


 
And on the flip side he *IS* a lot different than a lot of people in different walks of life.


----------



## Grizz (Dec 12, 2009)

TomW said:


> Tiger Who?
> 
> Tom



That's what I usually say when I drain a long birdie putt.  ha!  :highfive:


----------



## Ligget (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiger Woods - I wish I had a back like his! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 13, 2009)

Ligget said:


> Tiger Woods - I wish I had a back like his! :biggrin::biggrin:


 You and I both Mark ! :redface::biggrin:


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 13, 2009)

Billman said:


> The problem I have with these type of posts (and one's where people start spouting politics) is they do nothing but serve to divide. The OP's post speaks for itself, and yet in post #3 Jason tells the OP they don't understand relationships (if someone told me that, it would be fight ON). How is that helpful?


 
Bill,

Before you try and use my words against me, READ MY ENTIRE POST. The OP is 13. He does not understand adult relationships. Every word in my post was to try to help this young man understand that nobody is perfect. EVERYONE makes mistakes. Learn from your mistakes and move forward. What have you posted to help this young man? Every one of your 6 posts was to complain about "What does this have to do with pens, blah, blah, blah." I find it amusing that you post "How is that helpful?" when NOTHING you have said has been helpful in the least. All your posts have done is "Serve to divide".  Oh the irony.  I leave you with this: It is better to be thought of as a fool, than to open your mouth and prove it.


----------



## Billman (Dec 13, 2009)

Jason, you obviously missed the point of my posts. And if you didn't get what I was saying through all that, it will be a wasted effort to try and do so now.

So, you are calling me a *fool* (in a smiling backhanded way guised as some sort of prophetic saying from Abraham Lincoln)? Way to offer _constructive_ criticism and not name call!

As I said in a earlier posting to someone else, thanks for proving my point for me.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 14, 2009)

jasontg99 said:


> When you get older, you will understand relationships. People change, people make mistakes. Hopefully, they learn from them as well. Do not jump to conclusions. You do not know what is going on in his household. The details of what really happened, we may never know, and I hope we never do. His life is exactly that, HIS.  Do not judge him.



Well put Jason... personally, I think all this has been blown totally out of proporation... if this were me our you that was involved, it wouldn't make the news or at best page 99 in a 2 inch colum... but it's a celebrity - whether it's Tiger or Hugh or Charlie... it's really none of our business and needs to be left to the parties involved to sort out and resolve.

I haven't changed my opinion of Tiger Woods at all.. he is and will be the greatest golfer of all times.   Until Anthony gets on the pro circuit and surpasses him.  I'm sorry he got himself in the mess he's in, but it's not a reflection of his skills at golf.... maybe his skills at life, but as you said we all have to learn from our mistakes... and as I said above, his private life should be his and none of our business.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 14, 2009)

ablair said:


> Sorry, if i have been creating "divisions" im new,and just wanted to see what people thought, get a little more info, and opinions, i am very sorry:frown:



Anthony,
Don't be sorry for posting an opinion or what you were thinking... thinking is very important and at your age, learning to think is even more important... most of the posts that have followed are personalities at work and have little or nothing to do with your original post.  Go back and re-read some of the responses.. those that are just personalities picking at other personalities - skip over, but some are really worth reading.   Don't worry about most of what follows in this thread.. and as was also said don't judge Tiger for his frailties... we all have them in one form or another... see those posts that you probably need to skip over.

Keep working on your golf... maybe in a few years we'll all be watching you and you'll be getting all those endorsements.

I for one am glad to have you here.... Good Luck.


----------



## MarkHix (Dec 14, 2009)

ablair said:


> I personally am a very big golfer, these days shooting around 80. im still thirteen so im getting better. Does anyone else here golf?
> 
> Anyways, this whole tiger thing has really upset me, i own a lot of nike, and personally thinking of burning my tiger woods hat. I am, WAS a big fan, and this whole thing is really upsetting to me. especially with his two kids, what are all the kids at his learning center (which i have personally been to and watched him do a demonstration there) supposed to do, are they supposed to look up, some jerk who doesn't care about his family. Tiger, i have lost all respect for you. How does everyone else feel on this matter?



We were all 13 once and we all had our own heros.  You will find over time that the things you admire about people, famous or not, will change.  They change from heros to roll models to someone you admire for what they do and less of what they have.  

It was easy for you to admire Woods for his skill and his business success.  You had no idea what his personal life was like.  It will always be ok to emulate his ability in golf.  Now you also have a life lesson from his personal life.  I suspect it will get worse for him for a while.  

Golf has other role models....read about Chi Chi Rodriguez-he did not even have a golf club when he started.  Woods will never be able to match what Rodriguez has done for society thru golf.  Or Payne Stewart--he failed to qualify for the PGA in the Qualifying school and went to the Asian circuit to play.  When he died, he was 3rd on the all time money list.  This does not mean that they were perfect, just good golfers.

Sorry, I got on a little roll there......how about a summary:
Don't pay attention to Wood's personal issues...they are his not yours.  He is a bright start in the golf world but not the only one.  Take the best that each has to offer you as your own and learn from the worst.


----------



## John M (Dec 14, 2009)

I am still a fan, guys have needs, he just thought to get them elseware.  Doesnt change the fact that he is a killer golfer.  People make mistakes all the time.  I cant hold it against him, was it wrong, yes!  Will he pay the price, yes! I am over it.  I would like him to get back to golf so I can watch him again.  I might have lost a little respect for him in the fact that he is so high profile and he thought that he could get away with it, so I think he is alot dumber than I thought.  But it does not bother me, he is paying the price.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree, I havent changed my opinion of Tiger as a great golfer. I did not have an opinion of him as a person, I dont know him. I do know that even having say...9 other women on the side and still winning 5 majors is called focus! How many could he have won without the distractions! Perhaps he should have focused on somethng else, but I am not his judge. 




TellicoTurning said:


> Well put Jason... personally, I think all this has been blown totally out of proporation... if this were me our you that was involved, it wouldn't make the news or at best page 99 in a 2 inch colum... but it's a celebrity - whether it's Tiger or Hugh or Charlie... it's really none of our business and needs to be left to the parties involved to sort out and resolve.
> 
> I haven't changed my opinion of Tiger Woods at all.. he is and will be the greatest golfer of all times.   Until Anthony gets on the pro circuit and surpasses him.  I'm sorry he got himself in the mess he's in, but it's not a reflection of his skills at golf.... maybe his skills at life, but as you said we all have to learn from our mistakes... and as I said above, his private life should be his and none of our business.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 14, 2009)

I never knew anything about him except for his skill, which hasn't changed.
Like Glenn (above)  I really had no other opinion. I still don't. I certainly
can't form an opinion based on the media. They don't tell the truth, they tell
what sells. If it happens to be true, that's just a bonus.


----------

